# Looking forward to first outing with 1yr old son



## Mr.Si (30 Mar 2015)

So, today I bought a Wee rides bike seat to go on my mtb, the one where they sit between saddle and handle bars. Sadly Halfords don't stock cycle helmets in store which are small enough for a 1 yr old, so had to go to toys r us. All sorted now and excited!

I was planning for my wife, son and I to go out for a ride tomorrow, but since it's gusts up to 48 mph, maybe we won't! 

My steel bike has just got a lot heavier!


----------



## Jimidh (30 Mar 2015)

I used to love taking my son out on the back of my bike - he's 11 now and bike daft we now spend most Saturday afternoons Mountain Biking.

Have fun.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Mar 2015)

Make sure your wife has the video out standing 30 yds away to capture the first expression. Should be priceless.


----------



## hatler (30 Mar 2015)

I can still see mini's face when I first put him in one of those and wheeled him back and forth across the garden (garden not big enough to ride in).

For the next (about) three years all he had to do was see the bike with the Wee Ride for it to raise a smile.

Watch out for when he's big enough to reach the handlebars with his feet though, and realise there's fun to be had pushing one side or the other.

I have to say I never bothered with a helmet for him, it really got in the way.


----------



## Mr.Si (31 Mar 2015)

Well, he loved it. It was only 30 mins worth of riding around the estate where we live but he was singing away as he does when he's happy, so I am happy too!

I have just got to move his seat forward a bit for next time to give me more room!

Looking forward to next time.


----------



## The Rover (11 Apr 2015)

I've posted before about how much I enjoy going out with my lad whose just turned 3 on the wee ride. Luckily I can get onto a canal path within a mile or so from the house.
My back pack contains nappies, wipes, milk, bread for the ducks and some beer money as we can get to a pub within 7 miles or so!! 
Enjoy it while you can as I reckon I'll only get another 12 months out of it.


----------



## lee1980sim (11 Apr 2015)

Got a weehoo for my son last year he absolutely loved it, then again so did I, can't say the same about the bikes brakes though, him having the ability to pedal isn't such a good thing when I want to stop lol


----------



## BrumJim (15 Apr 2015)

Photo of my son, aged 1.5, on the back of a bike for the first time.






In a short while we will stop and get off, and give my wife (who does't ride) a breather. He will burst into tears, as he thinks that is the end of the ride.


----------



## Jayaly (15 Apr 2015)

Now that's a boy who looks like he's having a good time. Isn't it wonderful?

I love the way I get instructed to get back on if I get off for any reason. Oldest son used to pat the seat in a wordless 'mush!'.


----------



## Tommy2 (16 Apr 2015)

this has made me really want to take my daughter out now, I was looking at the wee ride a couple of days ago.
Can anyone suggest a child carrier for a road bike? I'd love to take my daughter out in a few months (she's 10months now) but the wee ride probably wouldn't work because of the riding position of a road bike.


----------



## Mr.Si (16 Apr 2015)

The joy you will receive at her love of it will be fantastic!

Sorry I can't offer advice for a road bike mounted child carrier.


----------



## hatler (17 Apr 2015)

The Wee Ride instructions specifically rule out using it with drops.

You know the answer. New bike.


----------



## The Rover (17 Apr 2015)

hatler said:


> The Wee Ride instructions specifically rule out using it with drops.
> 
> You know the answer. New bike.



Yep, that's what I did! I Bought a cheap Raleigh strada hybrid so the wee ride is permanently attached to it. 
Me and my lad went out yesterday and did 15 miles along the canal, great afternoon.


----------

